

Show HN: CoRM – Lightweight Contact Relationship Management with API Access - d_k_f
https://www.cormhq.com/

======
didgeoridoo
Maybe US/UK-centric, but... localize your pricing page! It's an immediate &
unnecessary barrier for a non-European visitor to see a pricing page in euros.
Maybe UK users might be more used to it, but for many USA-based prospective
users, it can make it seem that this app is "foreign" and "not for me".

~~~
ashmud
Localize thousands-separator, too, if feasible.

~~~
d_k_f
Good point, I'll see into getting that localized along with prices in USD in
the next few days.

If you don't mind me asking: Assuming you were interested in the service, is
this something that would actually put you off, or is it rather a "Meh, I know
what they mean but this could have been solved better" moment?

Coming from Germany, we have rather good consumer protection laws, so my
general mindset is: "If they don't immediately require a credit card/bank
account, I can more or less safely give it a try no matter what." However, I
understand that that's not the case everywhere else.

~~~
ashmud
If it is a service I am using for personal use, it does not put me off. IME,
in the business setting, for whatever reason, some people seem to have an
aversion to seeing numbers related to pricing in a foreign (to them) format,
though.

------
spdustin
Wanted to throw in: this is exactly the sort of thing I've been looking for
and I'll be looking into your offering soon.

Also: what everyone else has said so far. Typos ("unless you tell us
differently" is what you mean on the FAQ about deleting data) and localization
issues, lack of obvious feature list on landing, etc. - if those weren't
issues, I may have not decided to put off looking at your service until later.

But if it does what it says on the tin, good job!

~~~
d_k_f
Thanks!

Take your time, maybe the next time you'll look at it there won't be any typos
left ;) (At least the wording should be fixed now, thanks for pointing that
out.)

------
fjabre
I'd put more screenshots of the actual app. I'd rather see more of the app
before signing up for a trial version and giving you my info.

~~~
d_k_f
I'll add a few more screenshots of the various sections, especially the
management interface.

Additionally, I was thinking of putting up a demo account so interested
customers could try out most everything (probably except for file uploads)
without having to sign up – would you use something like that?

------
devmach
My 2 cents :

* I would add more screenshots

* I would avoid using _narrow_ fonts. It might be personal thing but it's really difficult to read when font is too narrow [http://i.imgur.com/c2mqM6o.png](http://i.imgur.com/c2mqM6o.png) (screenshot taken on chrome `v41.0.2272.89 m` on windows )

~~~
d_k_f
Screenshots will be added, likely along with a demo account to try things out
first-hand.

I'm also not terribly happy with the way the font renders on Windows compared
to Mac. I was playing around with letter-spacing on the body text, but
everything above 0.5px turned out really ugly. I might have blinders on from
seeing it the way it is now much too often in the past few weeks, though.
Maybe switching to something along the lines of Proxima Nova might help, I'll
have a go at this on my local development in the next few days.

Anyways, thanks a bunch for providing feedback!

Edit: Screenshot from a Mac (Chrome, same version) for comparison:
[http://i.imgur.com/lqxU5Nj.png](http://i.imgur.com/lqxU5Nj.png)

------
cooperadymas
What are some good use cases for this? I want to like it, but I always want to
see screenshots or a video or a demo before signing up, even for a trial.

Your "Not Everything is a Sales Pipeline" is the reason I like it and I think
that could be a good selling point for you. My dad was recently looking for
something for his business and came to this problem that everything out there
is heavyweight (Salesforce) or pipeline centered.

He runs a small tourist attraction in a tourist town, and needs something to
manage the business relations with they have with hotels, shops, and other
attractions. A lightweight tool for a small number of contacts, where
communication and events can all be tracked in one spot, but isn't sales
oriented. Would love to know if this is a good fit for him.

~~~
d_k_f
Sorry for taking so long to reply, I was a bit swamped over the last days.
There are now a few screenshots over at the "Features" page
([https://cormhq.com/features](https://cormhq.com/features)) as well as link
to a live Demo at the bottom of "Features" and at the top of "Pricing"/"Sign
Up". You/Your dad can just check it out yourself and see whether it's the
right fit (I'd argue it is).

That said: This was originally planned during my work for another startup
where we were in contact with a lot of customers of relatively low lifetime
value. As such, we needed a lightweight system to track our interactions with
them without any sales overhead – all we needed was to know if/when we already
had contacted them and maybe how their mood was. Plus, a bit of oversight over
our outbound agents was required, so some basic statistics needed to be
collected.

(Also, a lot of our customers came through other channels than direct contact,
so we would often have to move contact details from production systems into
our CRM, which prompted the inclusion of an API.)

So, I'd say the main use case is if you're in a similar position: You need to
keep track of who you've already talked to and what they said, but you're not
in need of a real campaign management and don't have a highly structured sales
process that needs to be reflected in your CRM. This often applies to smaller
startups selling SaaS-Accounts, where most customer contact is of the "are you
happy/is everything working?"-variety and large acquisition strategies are
prohibitively expensive compared to what a customer brings in (or are simply
not relevant).

------
d_k_f
(Creator here)

Thanks for the feedback so far, everybody, it's really appreciated.

It's the first time for me to offer a product on its own apart from the
regular Rails consulting/development business, so especially the comments
regarding international acceptance are very much welcome. I'll see to offering
an internationalized landing page as the next step so as to not put off
international audiences.

That said, if you want to experiment a bit more, drop me a line at
dk@cormhq.com and I'll expand your free trial for a month or two to get you
going without worries.

Also: Interesting how time zones work in this regard. Most comments are from
1-3 hours ago, I had expected the first comments to pop up 4-6 hours ago.
Terribly difficult to judge, these things.

------
agopaul
Maybe it is my impression, but is there too much text in the homepage in a few
blocks? Less text = more likely to be read, IMO

Plus, like someone said, more screenshots or a video would be more explanatory

~~~
d_k_f
I guess this was my trying to work against the often-levied criticism of "I
have no idea what your product does based on the landing page" around here.
Based on your and other's feedback I might have overshot the mark a bit there,
though. I'll see to it that there will be more screenshots as well as a demo
account available and will reduce the text a bit. Sometimes less is more,
after all.

Thanks!

------
binofbread
Clicking on the "Features" link in the footer under "Navigation" takes you to
/faetures, which of course is a 404!

~~~
d_k_f
Thanks a bunch, fixed this just now. It's great how can you spend loads of
time on finding typos in the regular copy and then let something like this
slip through.

